# figure id post my beast



## seryusly (Oct 24, 2002)

http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v298/seryusly/057ecf19.jpg
http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v298/seryusly/5296866e.jpg
http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v298/seryusly/e7b79a9e.jpg
http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid79/pdbd1e06fe384e09a036f77b5e284d7ce/fb1dcf2b.jpg


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

5 white cars?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Damn they love white.....but nice car....Just how all classics should look clean and simple


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hehe, it's funny how people are with car coloring. My local friend drives a white B14 Sentra. I was helping him out one day and I went into his garage. His Dad has a white A32 Maxima, his mom has a white U13 Altima, and him with the white B14 Sentra. It was pretty funny.


----------



## seryusly (Oct 24, 2002)

well actually, the sebring is silver. and where do you get five?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looks like 2 white cars in the garage
cant quite make it out

but i see
white sentra
white accord
white chevy
white sebring (so I thought)
and it looks like something white is parked next to the accord, but i guess not


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

I like the muffler on the classic. I might get one and paint it black haha, for my turbo project.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

all white? you racist. haha...nice cars


----------



## seryusly (Oct 24, 2002)

thanks for the replies. all of my cars have been white. a must in florida. i have been thinking of painting my muffler black but not until i get the car painted and my wheels powdercoated.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Looks good! :thumbup:


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

my car and truck are both white....but it wasnt planned that way. i almost bought a black truck to keep it all equal


----------

